# Saturday canoe modifications



## GeorgiaPineHunter (Feb 12, 2011)

Well I spent today getting my anchor system finished, finishing my basket/rod holder, and raising my back seat. I've have my trolling motor mount done for a while now and decided to finish the rest up before fishing gets in full swing. My dad and I took a trip to Lowe's to get the aluminum rod for the pulley at the bow and a few other things. We heated the rod and bent it by hand. I think it makes it look like I actually meant to do it!

Raised seat







Basket and rod holders. (Plus the "fish finder". I just use it as a depth finder.)






Pulley system






All put together!









Tell me what y'all think!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 12, 2011)

very nice !!! gotta love home made mods !!!! i have a few planned for our boats , i just need the time !


----------



## SASS249 (Feb 12, 2011)

Just in case you don't know.  If you mount a trolling motor and use it on anything other than a private pond  you will have to register your canoe with DNR as a motor boat.  Trust me, they have no sense of humor about about this.

Just curious, why did you raise the seats?


----------



## GeorgiaPineHunter (Feb 13, 2011)

SASS249 said:


> Just in case you don't know.  If you mount a trolling motor and use it on anything other than a private pond  you will have to register your canoe with DNR as a motor boat.  Trust me, they have no sense of humor about about this.
> 
> Just curious, why did you raise the seats?




Thanks for the heads up but I only use the t-motor one neighborhood lakes and the such. I raised my seats just so I could get as high as I could. Little better angle on the fish!


----------



## aznflycaster (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice mods GPH. I actually recently lowered my seat because it was real tippy, but it's on a little 12'er and I mainly fish river shoals. One bad thing about being able to modify the canoe is that it is addictive and you will keep looking for things to change. I have also added a fish finder, anchor setup,outriggers,crate,changed the seat, and hopefully soon add some sort of rod holders. Everytime I take that thing out I just want to change or move something. The best thing I made for mine is the crate with the latch that I keep the fish finder on. I have seen a few canoes that flipped and dumped gear into the water. And also added some floats to the rods because a buddy lost 2 rod setups when he tipped the canoe. If you get a chance could you post a pic of how you mounted the motor to the canoe.


----------

